# canning on a camp chef



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I got a gift card from one of my student's parents as a thank you gift this week. It is to academy sporting goods. I want to get something to can on outdoors. Do any of you can on a camp chef 2 or 3 burner??? If so how do you like it? Pro's? Con's?


----------



## GrandmaKitty (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not sure what you mean by a "camp chef" stove, but it has been done. Not by me, but here's a quote from Mrs S.



> I have also canned on a Coleman propane camp stove--right out in the orchard, LOL That works also, except you need some kind of windbreak shelter so the flame stays steady.


Canning on a gas stove? - MrsSurvival Discussion Forums

My Amish relatives have had some kind of *very sturdy* free-standing gas burner that they would use to can on, indoors or out. Indoors NOT recommended... I had a 4-year-old cousin who fell into a pot of boiling chicken broth. They were afraid she would die, but she made it, unfortunately with permanent injuries. Another aunt had a "wash house" where she would set it up to can. Protected but not in the house.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Propane burners are very easy to regulate the flame on.
As mentioned you will want a way to keep the wind off the operation.
I have used single and double burners for outdoor canning all my life.

We just got a new 3 burner Camp Chef a few weeks ago.
I havent canned on it yet, but I have no doubts it will be fine.
Just read the directions. You cannot turn the gas from the tank 'full blast' until the burner is pretty hot. 
Stupid flow regulator, I might need to disable that.
It's a somewhat annoying safety feature, IMO.


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

I've done a lot of canning on a Camp Chef two burner model. It works great, I'd recommend it without reservation.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Two thumbs up from me! I use a 2 burner camp chef as my outdoor kitchen for canning. It works on the deck in spring and fall and under a canopy in the yard in the summer (where spills don't need to be cleaned up, lol). 

I find I had problems on a windy day with the pressure canning. Last year I made a wind break and all was well. The year before on windy days the heat from the burner didn't regulate well and I ended up with broken jars.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

NW Rancher said:


> I've done a lot of canning on a Camp Chef two burner model. It works great, I'd recommend it without reservation.


don't have an outdoor kitchen would you use it in your house kitchen


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend using one of these "camp" burners inside the house. They aren't vented, or as efficient as in-home gas burners, so you can have some issues with emissions and moisture. Better to use these outdoors on the porch or patio.

That being said, if you do choose to use them indoors, they should be fine as long as there is enough ventilation (like an open window or door) and you make sure to keep flammable items a good distance from the stove since these burners are unshielded and can get very hot.

I've used mine indoors and outdoors for both BWB & pressure canning without incident.


----------



## rodeostarmom (May 5, 2008)

I use my camp chef stove to can on outside in the dead heat of summer so it does not heat the house up! I love it!!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I used mine a couple years outside, but we always have wind, so controlling the temperature is difficult. If not for the wind, I love the option of not heating up the house.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I drystack a bunch of cinderblocks around mine and make a sort of wall on the side where the wind prevails.
It also serves as counterspace.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've always heard the camp chef stove works fine if set up correctly; but only with "water baths"...that it is not wise to use the heavy pressure canners on them as they are no steady enough. (I've never tried this!)

My plans for canning is to "build" a sturdy table, add a 2-3 heavy-duty burner to that table and can there!


----------



## mamawojo (Aug 10, 2010)

I see the last response says it's only sturdy enough for water bath canning. Has anyone pressure canned on theirs? 

Also, does everyone have the regular one or the high output one?

I'm looking at getting one for camping and then using it at the house for canning.

Thanks.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a Weber BBQ with a side burner and I just got off the phone with Weber and they said the burner could handle up to 40 lbs in weight. The burner is a 12,000 btu natural gas burner. I will need to weigh the canner and jars to find out if it is possible to use.

I also bought a hurricane 2 burner stove that was recommended on this site. I bought propane so that I would have another cooking source incase TSHTF and also could use it for outdoor canning.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a Camp Chef Max Output Single Burner










And it handles the full weight of my All American 921 21-1/2 quart pressure canner just fine and is perfectly stable with that weight for 90 minutes meat processing time as long as it's on a solid level surface like a deck or patio.

I don't really get the "ok for water bath but not for pressure canning" unless it's an overall size issue since it's the water and contents that are the really heavy part. I have a huge kettle that I use to BWB double loads and it's just as heavy full as my pressure canner.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I also have the 2 burner Explorer with the regular burners (30k BTU). It holds the weight of a full canner just fine on a solid surface. You can really only fit one canner and a small pot of lids on the top, and you have to remove the windscreen if you're using a big canner. The regular burners take a little longer to get to boiling than the Max Outputs (60k BTU), but they do work for both BWB and pressure canners.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I use a camp chef explorer all the time with an All American 921 - Works great - I highly recommend it.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I have been using mine with my AA 921 and my prestos and so far so good.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

We knew of a family who canned on one out on their screened porch. They where very happy with their arrangement.


----------

